# Can you use kelp on seedling?



## next (Feb 11, 2015)

I have never used kelp before, im running soilless pro-mix. I would prefer to mix it with water and feed rather than apply directly to the soil, if it is possible.

The product is Algamin Kelp Meal, says its 1-0-2
Directions state to use 1tbl spoon / gal of soil.

Has anyone made a tea with kelp meal, or mixed it with water?

Also how often should you use it? And how soon can it be applied to a fresh seedling? 

I'm about to repot seedling its going on 2 weeks old, so I could mix it with the soil if that would be the best route.

Thanks guys! Happy Growing


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 12, 2015)

At 2 weeks, your plant may not need any food yet.  Are the cotydons yellow yet?  I do not understand just adding kelp?  How exactly do you plan on growing?  What is your nute regime going to be?  We do not want to just start throwing in stuff willy-nilly without having a reason to do so.


----------



## next (Feb 12, 2015)

Planned on using the earth juice line up again, no the cotydons are not yellow yet. I was hoping to use it to add organic matter to my soil-less mix, as well as help the seedling out with root growth. I have read it is good for the microbes in the soil, as well the bio-stimulants. 

I'm not overly impressed with the micro nutes that earth juice has, was hoping that with the kelp and some azomite they would contain the trace minerals required?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 12, 2015)

I use kelp with my clones till roots show.

I also use it within my soils and teas.


----------



## next (Feb 13, 2015)

Well, the deed is done..

Medium - Pro-mix HP, Flushed prior to use.
Added EWC at ratio of 1:4.5 and Kelp Meal at a ratio of approx 1:250.
Also mixed like a blade hoot sized portion of azomite into a shot glass of water and added that as well.

I used 450ml pro-mix, 100ml ewc, and 2ml kelp meal. Transplanted 12 day old seedling from the 2 oz pot, to a 640ml pot that was kicking around. The lady is a sweet cheese fast version, I will post an update in a few days and let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## next (Mar 22, 2015)

Well... That plant didnt' do so well.. not sure if it was the kelp, or the un-bubbled low ph earth juice. Regardless that plant is pretty much pooched.

I did do another test and it looks like 1 tsp / gallon is ok 

The sweet cheese fast is in recovery..


----------

